# mariott gold weeks or marriott silver weeks



## 1965 (Dec 25, 2011)

marriott gold weeks or Marriott silver weeks
are these resales 
no exaggeraton 
basically worthless
because of the marriot point system


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 25, 2011)

There isn't much resale value in them. Not sure if it is the point system or just the bad economy.


----------



## yumdrey (Dec 25, 2011)

Still gold weeks have quite much value in SC resorts.
Especially for Grande Ocean, it still has over 5k value and if it's oceanfront, it has even more value.


----------



## gblotter (Dec 25, 2011)

Bad economy for sure.

The DC point system has largely eliminated the great Marriott trades that people were getting before.  Without those great trades some silver/gold owners have doubtless decided to dump their weeks, driving down the price to zero in some cases.

Trading a mud-week studio in Park City for a 2BR at Waiohai was nice while it lasted, but I'm not sure that should have ever been a realistic expectation of silver week owners.


----------



## kjd (Dec 26, 2011)

I think you have to separate the resale price from the real value of the Silver or Gold unit.  From a trading standpoint there's no question you have more options when the Silver or Gold unit is enrolled in the DC.  You always have the points option available in addition to what's available on II.  It you trade for off-season weeks you will see more trading strength.  Trading a Silver lockoff for a Platinum week no doubt could have happened during flextime but would be a highly unusual occurance.

I don't think one can say that every Silver or Gold week lost value due to factors other than the obvious one that the resale market has collapsed.  Marriott did kill the after Jun 20th resale purchases by barring those owners from enrolling in the point system.  For those of us who were able to enroll Silver and Gold units in the point system I see more value created for those weeks.  Not less.  The resale prices of Silver and Gold units entering the market will remain low as long as there are different rules for the same properties.  It makes no sense.


----------



## jont (Dec 27, 2011)

*not worthless at all!*

def value in them if you plan to use them. my advice is to ways buy the best season you can.


----------



## Stefa (Dec 27, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> There isn't much resale value in them. Not sure if it is the point system or just the bad economy.



I'd say it is both, but also just the passage of time.  Plat values have also been declining making it easier for more people to buy where they want to go.

DC has also decreased value not only due to the uncertainty of future trades, but also the uncertainty around how the Marriott system will work down the road.  

Obviously the bad economy has increased supply while decreasing demand.


----------



## Steve A (Dec 27, 2011)

Interesting that there are two threads on this, one where people (including me) say silver weeks have value, http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161149,and the other where people say it doesn't.


----------



## Stefa (Dec 27, 2011)

Off-season weeks can have value for use or trade, but many don't have much (or any) resale value.   I could see myself buying silver season at Ocean Pointe someday even though I know it is an easy trade.   I would not expect it to have much resale value even though I would be very happy to own OP-silver.


----------



## 2Blessed (Dec 27, 2011)

I think a silver week would work if you plan to use it most of the time, and consider trading it as gravy.  We are about 2 1/2 hours from HH and Orlando. I have the flexibility to use one of the many  resorts in either location.  LE (Panama City) is only abour 4 hours and OP is about 5 hours. So a silver week would work well for me to use, or for flex time trading.  It might not work for you if you are tied to school schedules or have to purchase airline tickets. I would own quite a few if it wasn't for the dang expensive mf.


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 27, 2011)

Steve A said:


> Interesting that there are two threads on this, one where people (including me) say silver weeks have value, http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161149,and the other where people say it doesn't.



if you can typically pick up a getaway for less than the MFs, then i'm not sure why it would be worth owning...


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 27, 2011)

chalee94 said:


> if you can typically pick up a getaway for less than the MFs, then I'm not sure why it would be worth owning...



It depends. You can't buy getaways unless you own or know someone who is an II member. Buying a cheap gold or silver week that locks off is a good way to get in and be able to book those additional getaways.

However, getaways are not always available when and where you want to go. Getting them in inland locations is pretty easy, but they can still be expensive for beach locations just about any time of the year. Getaways are great if you want to go to Orlando or Vegas.

Looking at some May 2012 Ocean Pointe getaways and the prices are about $700 for a studio and there are a total of five weeks available for all of 2012. Owning and exchanging had more flexibility and availability. You can also place an ongoing search with exchange, something you can't do in getaways.


----------



## Steve A (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree about them being worthless for resale purposes but they have worth as traders, at least for us.

We have owned a silver and a bronze week at the Barony on HHI for a decade. We bought them with the trip around the world offer, plus additional points since we couldn't use one week the year of purchase, and free II. We have never, ever actually used them in their seasons and have always successfully traded them, including back into HHI when we wanted to, at the end of August or early September. In 2012, the Bronze will take us to the Marriott in Myrtle Beach in October, and the silver will give us a summer week in Aruba to go along with the gold week we already own. Last year we traded the bronze for a week at the Grand Ocean at the end of February (much warmer than Wisconsin), and the silver for a late June week at the Marriott Ocean Club in Maui.  

We will be using getaways when we retire to add on to the four weeks we already own.


----------



## Stefa (Dec 28, 2011)

chalee94 said:


> if you can typically pick up a getaway for less than the MFs, then i'm not sure why it would be worth owning...



The view preference given to owners at the resorts I would be interested in adds a ton of value.


----------



## Bucky (Dec 28, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> Still gold weeks have quite much value in SC resorts.
> Especially for Grande Ocean, it still has over 5k value and if it's oceanfront, it has even more value.



I own two gold weeks at MOW that I bought for $2500 ea off of Ebay.  While they were relatively cheap to purchase they have excellent rental values.  I book the last two weeks of August. One week is the last week before schools start so very high demand. These type weeks easily rent for $2000-$2500 each and they are not even Oceanfront. I think it all depends on the resort you are talking about.  Each appears to be different.


----------

